
GDB Dashboard - epsylon
https://github.com/cyrus-and/gdb-dashboard
======
kqr2
If you use emacs, you can use gdb-many-windows to do something similar.

[http://emacs-fu.blogspot.com/2009/02/fancy-debugging-with-
gd...](http://emacs-fu.blogspot.com/2009/02/fancy-debugging-with-gdb.html)

------
nadams
Pretty awesome - the only thing I would change is for the ability to switch to
Intel syntax for the disassembly. Maybe I'm the only one - but I find intel
syntax easier to read.

~~~
userbinator
You're not the only one, plenty of others agree:

[http://x86asm.net/articles/what-i-dislike-about-
gas/](http://x86asm.net/articles/what-i-dislike-about-gas/)

But another thing I can say from experience is that GDB Asm-level debugging
seems to be more of an afterthought and everything doesn't make as much sense
as e.g. OllyDbg or even the old MS-DOS DEBUG. The behaviour of some commands
like "disassemble" is perplexing at best[1]. It was really meant for use with
higher-level languages.

[1] [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1237489/how-can-i-
force-g...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1237489/how-can-i-force-gdb-to-
disassemble)

~~~
barrkel
My experience of gdb asm-level debugging is that it is incredibly buggy and
dumps core at the drop of a hat. It's not fit for purpose. I've taken to using
it to get a disassembly listing of the problematic code and simply analyzing
it in an editor, rather than risk doing anything in gdb.

------
jlas
Just an FYI, there is a similar TUI built in to GDB:
[https://sourceware.org/gdb/onlinedocs/gdb/TUI.html](https://sourceware.org/gdb/onlinedocs/gdb/TUI.html)

------
xenonlight
This is super sweet! I've recently been messing around a lot in C/C++ with GDB
to spelunk through, and this kind of wrapper makes a lot of things immediately
visible that I wish were there by default.

Thanks a ton for posting!

------
josso
Does anything like this exist for LLDB?

~~~
valleyer
Yes: type "gui"

------
Too
This looks great but im curious, when do people actually use gdb shell instead
of debugging in your IDE? I only do it during emergencies, such as a one in a
million bug happened on a server which I can only access over SSH and this
might be my only chance to find it. Maybe this tool could make that experience
a bit closer to what I'm used to when using an ide.

~~~
fake-name
I use GDB interactively pretty often, generally when working on cross-platform
code.

Basically, I can't find any IDEs I like for linux, and the overhead of running
a big IDE in a VM (which is where I do most of my cross-platform testing; I
principally develop on windows) makes them painful to use.

------
martin_
Wow thank you, this is awesome! It'd be great if you created a place where
people could create PR's to share their own modules

~~~
cyrusand
Thanks! This is a good advice, I'll surely do it, if it will ever be enough
demand.

------
igitur
How does one use this? I can't find conclusive instructions. Yeah, I'm new to
this.

------
mnem
Is there much difference between this and the built in windowing features of
gdb like `layout asm` and so on?

